# What does [CR1] and [CR2] etc mean?



## Damp (Apr 6, 2011)

Can you PLEASE add an info page instead of that ridiculous "about" page?

No one knows what [CR1] means?


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 6, 2011)

CR0 - a ridiculous, long shot rumor
CR1 - This is a rumor that CR received from a new contact, or a contact that hasn't had a rumor that came true
CR2 - This is a rumor that CR received from a contact that has given reliable rumor info in the past
CR3 - Solid news of something (not really a rumor anymore).


----------

